

A 7 line static server for nodejs with express - shoobm
https://github.com/shoobm/nodexpress-server

======
lumberjack
I was under the impression that this was generally regarded as bad practice
and that you should instead use Nginx or some other conventional web server
for static files.

------
datashaman
python -m SimpleHTTPServer

